# Conan Trains With The Military Working Dog Unit



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Laughed so hard I cried.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2gYZza5coo


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Too damned funny ........


SuperG


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Loved it


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Conan gooood chew toy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Not a Conan fan but that was funny!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks! That was fun.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Never thought to much about conan till now-this was hysterical!!!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone else notice that all the buildings in the background (over the fence and such) are heavily blurred out?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That was cool!


----------

